# RRP Class Cost?



## RickD503 (Apr 4, 2010)

Curious what outfits are charging for the RRP certification class across the country? I heard back from two companies out here in Portland that are charging $200 & $225. Whats the going rate in your neighborhood?

Had I known they were going to charge this much, I would have started a business to teach the class myself and charge $100 a head. Its an 8-hour course, so get 10 heads and you made $1000 a day.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

$225


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

100 through SW, although they don't actually teach it - they outsource it. Most of the certified firms teaching the course are companies that have been doing OSHA/Abatement/Safety/Etc training in the past.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

$200 or $250 depending on the location and date I choose.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I paid $159 here in Michigan


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

for me class was about $180.

Don't forget you also have to register your company with the EPA...thats $300


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

BESMAN said:


> Don't forget you also have to register your company with the EPA...thats $300


That's wonderful, more $$


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

I was told that all those $300 checks will go toward getting people out there to enforce these rules. That won't go far...enforcement will end up being one company ratting out another company..


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

The $300 is just a starter fee. Once they get the 37,5 rolling in enforcement will really get some momentum.


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

well yeah....when we have to start renewing there is no set cost....I assume it will go way up.


----------



## BenkoffPainting (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm paying $150 in the Detroit Metro Area


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

$175 for Renovator certification class and another $300 for Firm certification. btw-I mailed my Firm certification in Feb and just received certificate in April.


----------

